# How fast should they put on weight?



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

Searched, didn't find anything.
------------------------------------------------------------
We brought Kalypso home this past Saturday, at eight weeks.

Weighed her on Monday: 13.4lbs
Weighed her on Wednesday: 14.4lbs
Weighed her today (Friday): 15.0lbs

To be fair, it's a digital bathroom scale, but I did it twice each time.

So is 1½ lbs in a week a lot? A little? Just right? She still seems skinny as all get-out (we can quite easily feel her ribs.)

Thanks!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Google german shepherd growth or weight chart...but it is just a guide...everyones puppies grow at their own rate. There is a lot of diversity even in perfectly healthy dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo gained an average of 3# every week.... Here are his stats(and Onyx's mixed in) copied/pasted: 
4/30/09 Karlo, male- 8 weeks 13# West German/Czech
RAW fed
Onyx, female 8 weeks 15.8# West German working lines largest female of 9 in the litter.
She is now 2yr 5mo~ weighs 97# and 27" 
Onyx 10 weeks:24.4# 11wks-27.5# 7 mos-64.5# 8 mos 73.4# 9 mos 76.8# 10 mos 79.7# 
She had three bouts of Panosteitis from 6 mos to 11 mos. RAW fed since 6 mos.
Karlo:
9 weeks-16#
10 weeks ~ 21.8# 2nd set of shots
11 weeks ~ 24.3#
12 weeks, 28# and a bit over 17"
big boy coat has started coming in
13 weeks 32.5# and 18"
14 weeks 35# and still 18"
15 weeks 39# at the vet today for his third set of jabs and tall enough to see over the counter when he stands up to surf! I see an adult tooth poking thru on the top, no baby teeth have fallen out YET!! Tugging will be put on hold soon...
16 weeks 41.6# and 19". He is getting longer in body.
17 weeks is 44# and 21". Gained 3 in the past week.
18 weeks 47.4# -22" last set of shots today, rabies vac. in two weeks.
20 weeks 50.5# , 22" high and 25" long. He grew in length in the last two weeks and lost most of his baby teeth. Still has the canines, though. Only gained a couple #'s in 2 weeks. Today he had the rabies vax, vet said he could gain a couple #'s? I think he looks fine!
21 [email protected]#
22 weeks 56# and 23". Only 1# gain in a week. Teething heavily...
23 weeks~59# and 23". Only two top canines left for his baby teeth, his other canines are in next to them...
24 weeks 62.5# 23" All baby teeth are GONE!!! Prelim hips/elbows done this week, look good.
6 mos/63# 
27 weeks 65.7# and squiggly 23"
7 mos 72# and 24-25" 
8 months, Karlo is 73# and 25". He has finally slowed down!
9 mos. 82# and 27"(measured w/ a wicket)
10 mos & 10 days 85# and 27"
11mos 86.5# and still 27"~ He has finally leveled off!
3/02/10 Karlo, 1 yr old today 
weigh in: 89.9# and 27"
14 mos: 90.4# and 27"
16 mos~vet visit today for his rabies jab 94# and 27"
3/02/2011 Karlo at 2 yrs is 89.5# and 27"
6/10/2012 3 yrs 3 mos and 95# 27"....still not yet 'filled' out


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JaimeZX said:


> So is 1½ lbs in a week a lot? A little? Just right? She still seems skinny as all get-out (we can quite easily feel her ribs.)


10 or more pounds a month, or 2 to 3 pounds a week, is not unusual, but I wouldn't be concerned if my puppy didn't gain at that rate as long as they were in healthy condition. 

Lean is better than fat, but if she's really skinny you could try upping her food a little.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> 10 or more pounds a month, or 2 to 3 pounds a week, is not unusual, but I wouldn't be concerned if my puppy didn't gain at that rate as long as they were in healthy condition.
> 
> Lean is better than fat, but if she's really skinny you could try upping her food a little.


I agree slow growth is best. Though growth spurts will have them feeling thinner, so up portions during those times. Teething will have some pups not growing as much as they are in pain, don't have the appetite...but then they have a spurt around 7 months when they are over the pain and the teeth are pretty much in. 
My dogs stats are not the norm, he is on the heavy/tall end of the spectrum.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine has put weight on very very very slowly, but she had no problems with the height(and is still going) She is 9 months, about 26" tall and weighs in at 60 lbs. She is very tall and lean. The vet told me that her body is doing exactly what its suppose to and not to worry. She is healthy and looks good. When she was younger she put on about 8-10 pounds a month, but every time she gained she got taller.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

My dog has always been large, he is 88 lbs and 28" at the withers. He is 8 mos. Its just the way he is, very thick boned, huge paws, and I never have overfed him. He is very fit and gets tons of exercise.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my pup when he was 9 weeks old. he gained
1 to 2 pounds a week. you have a nice looking pup.


----------



## JaimeZX (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks all; not our first dog but it is our first GSD so we're learning about the breed first-hand. Everything before this was academic. 


I am so in love with this picture!!!

****Picture removed due to being OVERSIZE (1280X853) Please resize and repost****


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

She is the cutiest!!!


----------

